# How do you pronounce UKAPS?



## Andy D (2 Dec 2015)

Hi All,

Just out of interest how do you refer to UKAPS?

I have always referred to it as UK APS until a recent George Farmer video where he calls it U KAPS.

Over to you...


----------



## Daneland (2 Dec 2015)

u-caps


----------



## tim (2 Dec 2015)

U kaps from me.


----------



## FIsh i (2 Dec 2015)

The one and only UK aps  For me.


----------



## stu_ (2 Dec 2015)

The first rule of Ukaps is:You do not talk about Ukaps.....


Pronunciation problem over.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Dec 2015)

stu_ said:


> The first rule of Ukaps is:You do not talk about Ukaps.....
> 
> 
> Pronunciation problem over.




Sorry the first rule of UKAPS  is too spread the word of Aquascaping And Wabi-Kusa   I have a U kaps Hoody and proud to wear it 

Mind you not a lot of people know that 

Great Q Andy


----------



## Jamie McGrath (2 Dec 2015)

UK aps for me


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Dec 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Mind you not a lot of people know that


 I did

U kaps for me although UK aps for my boss


----------



## jagillham (2 Dec 2015)

U-K-A-P-S until this...



Andy D said:


> ...until a recent George Farmer video where he calls it U KAPS.


----------



## flygja (3 Dec 2015)

Like millenials gangsta talk... U KAPS someone yesterday?


----------



## George Farmer (3 Dec 2015)

Most UK folk call it - "You-caps". 

Most non-UK - "UK-aps"


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Dec 2015)

UK-APS for me here!


----------



## BigTom (3 Dec 2015)

You-caps 

Posting from my mobile, please excuse brevity!


----------



## Clint Hewitt (3 Dec 2015)

FIsh i said:


> The one and only UK aps  For me.


same


----------



## Andy D (3 Dec 2015)

I'm glad I was not alone in UK APS.


----------



## tmiravent (3 Dec 2015)

You-caps for me...
I'm not very good in english...
Cheers


----------



## JamieB (3 Dec 2015)

U-K-Aps for me!


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Dec 2015)

Always been U-KAPS for me, right since the start when the society first sparked into life


----------



## OllieNZ (8 Dec 2015)

Steve Smith said:


> Always been U-KAPS for me, right since the start when the society first sparked into life


You dinosaur 

U-kaps for me too


----------



## rebel (9 Dec 2015)

I say UK-APS.

I never say it in front of friends or loved ones. I don't want to lose the little respect they have for me.... 

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## banthaman.jm (16 Dec 2015)

UK APS, U KAPS sounds a bit gangster....


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Dec 2015)

I always said UK aps...I was quite taken aback when I heard George pronounce it - you caps - but I have to admit it's quite catchy tho'...
But then to quote the great bard himself...
...'What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet'.


----------



## Andy D (16 Dec 2015)

Troi said:


> I always said UK aps...I was quite taken aback when I heard George pronounce it - you caps - but I have to admit it's quite catchy tho'...



That's exactly how I felt and that is what prompted this thread.

If George Farmer calls it U KAPS then being a founder I will go with his pronounciation.


----------



## darren636 (17 Dec 2015)

In my mind its uk - aps.

But I've never said it out loud.

I don't speak to people really.
But I do need to go get some whole milk for my coffee, so perhaps instead of making small talk  I'll blurt out : ukaps!!!


----------



## brancaman (18 Dec 2015)

George say the right way


----------

